# Camera+ App Volume OFF but still clicks



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

*Camera+ iP4 App - Volume OFF but still clicks*

I have volume OFF in Settings but it still clicks when taking a pic. Is this just the way it is?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm pretty sure by law a shutter noise is required. Anti pervert legislation?


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

darkscot said:


> I'm pretty sure by law a shutter noise is required. Anti pervert legislation?


If that's the case, Apple execs will be spending a crap load of time in crowbar motel. 
The iP4's native camera works with the Audio OFF, no sound.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't know about volume settings, but Camera+ doesn't make a sound when I have my phone set to vibrate (silent) with the switch on the side of the phone.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Trose said:


> I don't know about volume settings, but Camera+ doesn't make a sound when I have my phone set to vibrate (silent) with the switch on the side of the phone.


Yes, thank you for replying but I need that switch on. All I want is for the Settings to do what it states. LOL Go to Settings in Camera+ and you can allegedly turn Volume OFF. Doesn't work for me. Does it work for you or is this a know bug?


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

yollim said:


> Yes, thank you for replying but I need that switch on. All I want is for the Settings to do what it states. LOL Go to Settings in Camera+ and you can allegedly turn Volume OFF. Doesn't work for me. Does it work for you or is this a know bug?


Oh, I see what you mean. I just checked my settings and I have sound set to OFF also, but if I don't have my phone on silent it makes the shutter sound. So it isn't just a problem for you.


----------



## yollim (Jan 28, 2010)

Trose said:


> Oh, I see what you mean. I just checked my settings and I have sound set to OFF also, but if I don't have my phone on silent it makes the shutter sound. So it isn't just a problem for you.


Thank you Trose!  Looks like it's a camera+ bug. Case closed. :clap:


----------

